# استطلاع ( رايكم في خاصية تقييم الاعضاء )



## besm alslib (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
*​
*الموضوع ببساطه عن التقييم *

*العدد الافتراضي الحالي بين التقييم والتاني لنفس العضو هو عشره *

*يعني لازم نقيم لعشر اعضاء تانيين لحتى نقدر نقيم نفس العضو مره تانيه*

*واستطلاعنا اليوم لحتى نشوف اذا تحبو ان الاداره تقلل العدد لعدد اقل *

*ولا بتشوفو انه مناسب*

* يا ريت الكل يشارك ويقول رايه *

​​


----------



## Rosetta (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكيد تقليل العدد لاقل من 10 
يعني ممكن يكون 2 ​*


----------



## besm alslib (10 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *اكيد تقليل العدد لاقل من 10
> يعني ممكن يكون 2 ​*



*رايي من رايك حبيبتي 2 او 3 يعني بيكون مناسب اكتر*

*بس يا ريتك كنتي صوتي *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتقد 5 كويس عشان لو قللنا العدد اؤى هيبقى فى سوء استخدام للخاصيه


----------



## Rosetta (10 نوفمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *رايي من رايك حبيبتي 2 او 3 يعني بيكون مناسب اكتر*
> 
> *بس يا ريتك كنتي صوتي *
> ​



*ايه هلأ صوتت يا قمر 
ما كنت منتبهة انه في استطلاع في الاعلى 
تم التصويت ​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اكيد تقليل العدد يعني ممكن 4او5​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكيد تقليل العدد ممكن يكون 5* ​


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*المفروض الاستطلاع يبقى على الرقم اللى عايزينه كمان*​


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *المفروض الاستطلاع يبقى على الرقم اللى عايزينه كمان*​



لا مشكلة، انا ساتابع الردود و أحسب القيمة المُحبذة
شخصياً ارجح 3 او 4 لكي لا يساء إتخدام هذه الخاصية


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*اوك يبقى 4 كويس و معقول
*​


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2010)

يعنى من 4  او 5 

كويس اوى 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

حلو 5 ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

4 كويس اوى 
​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2010)

حتى لا يساء استعمالها 

*7*


----------



## اني بل (11 نوفمبر 2010)

متأسفة لا افهم بهذا الموضوع كثثيراااا


----------



## zama (11 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اعتقد 5 كويس عشان لو قللنا العدد اؤى هيبقى فى سوء استخدام للخاصيه



أنا بأأيد رأئ أخويا كيوبيد 5 حلو أوووووووووووووى .. 

 تحياتى للجميع ..


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *رايي من رايك حبيبتي 2 او 3 يعني بيكون مناسب اكتر*
> 
> *بس يا ريتك كنتي صوتي *
> ​



هيك اعتقد غلط
 لو اتفق اي اتنين
مع بعض
اديني وبديك
سهلة يعني بيدي اي اتنين 
ويرجع..والتاني نفس الشيء
وهذا دواليك..
بالعشرة  وممكن تحصل فكيف بأتنين..


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

انا شايفه ان العدد مفيش منه مشكله

حاسه ان العشرة مناسبين

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي علي طرح الموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت يا ممتي

3 او 4 مناسب​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 نوفمبر 2010)

4 كويس جدا

فكرة رائعة 

شكرا بسم الصليب


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انا شايفه ان العدد مفيش منه مشكله
> 
> حاسه ان العشرة مناسبين
> 
> ميرسي ليكي يا حبي علي طرح الموضوع




تمام
يا روزي


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مابين 4 او5 ​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*خير الامور الوسط

 خليها 5*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 نوفمبر 2010)

_4 او  5  حلو اوى _​


----------



## besm alslib (11 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> هيك اعتقد غلط
> لو اتفق اي اتنين
> مع بعض
> اديني وبديك
> ...



*بصراحه رغم احترامي للراي الا اني مستغربه منه لسبب*

*ان مين ممكن اساسا يتفق على اديني وبديك بهيك موضوع *

*التقييم باعتقادي هو مجرد مشاركه سواء برد او بموضوع بيعجبني كتير لهيك بحب اقيمه*

*مش اتفاق على مين يعطي تقييم اكتر بدليل ان التقييم بينعطى لاعضاء ما في بينا وبينهم كلام نهائيا لما مشاركاتهم بتعجبنا *

*و عموما انا اتفاقي مع روزيتا كان على مبدء التقليل ولهيك انا كتبت 2 او 3 *

*وحتى لحد خمسه هيكون مقبول نوعا ما بس عشره بحس كتير لان في مواضيع تستحق التقييم*

*وبيكون صعب نقيمها ولحد ما نقدر نقيمها نكون نسينا رغبتنا بالتقييم من الاساس*

​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بصراحه رغم احترامي للراي الا اني مستغربه منه لسبب*
> 
> *ان مين ممكن اساسا يتفق على اديني وبديك بهيك موضوع *
> 
> ...



طبعاً لن اكتب هنا اسماء تفعلها

انما موجودة حتى ضمن العشرة

هذا لا يمنع انه كلامك صح

في مواضيع تستحق..


----------



## besm alslib (11 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> طبعاً لن اكتب هنا اسماء تفعلها
> 
> انما موجودة حتى ضمن العشرة
> 
> ...




:36_3_11:​


----------



## Rosetta (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*4 كويس  
اكتر من كده هتبقى متعبة ​*


----------



## My Rock (15 نوفمبر 2010)

تم تغيير القيمة الى 4
أي تحتاج الى تقييم أربعة أشخاص آخرين قبل أن تُقيم نفس الشخص من جديد.
سنتابع مدى فعالية القيمة الجديدة، و إذا أثبتت التجربة عدم سوء إستخدامها و الحاجة الى تقليلها فلا مانع النظر فيها مجدااً في المستقبل.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

تمام

شكرا روك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> تم تغيير القيمة الى 4
> أي تحتاج الى تقييم أربعة أشخاص آخرين قبل أن تُقيم نفس الشخص من جديد.
> سنتابع مدى فعالية القيمة الجديدة، و إذا أثبتت التجربة عدم سوء إستخدامها و الحاجة الى تقليلها فلا مانع النظر فيها مجدااً في المستقبل.
> 
> سلام و نعمة



*تسلم ايديك يا روك

كده افضل بكتير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*تمام يا زعييييم*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2010)

_*4 او 5 *_​


----------

